# Immigration to Canada



## condei (Dec 30, 2012)

My husband (37 yrs) and myself (35 yrs) are considering immigrating to Canada. I am a qualified PE teacher and my husband is an experienced joiner. We have no children and currently live in Nothern Ireland. We are considering immigrating for 2 years or so. Could anyone give us any advice on where we could locate to and the requirements in obtaining a temporary work visa?


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I would start here: Work in Canada

I will tell you that there is no shortage of teachers in Canada, many qualified teachers can't get full time jobs here so you may have trouble finding work.

Good luck!


----------

